# was bedeutet maske?



## skuzzle (21. September 2004)

hallo!
ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen woher der begriff "maske" oder "maskieren" kommt! 
kann mir das mal jmnd erklären wär net =)
was passiert wenn ich eigentlich ne auswahl hab und maskieren machen will verschwindet dann die auswahl auch ? 
na ja ich lass mich gerne belehren


----------



## Fineas (21. September 2004)

a) wie wärs mit ausprobieren

b) wie wärs mit googeln?

Maske

Ein Begriff, der von der Reproindustrie verwendet wird, um einen Schutz oder eine Schutzfolie zu beschreiben, die auf einen Teil des Bildes gelegt wird, um ihn vom gesamten Bild zu isolieren. Bei herkömmlichen Verfahren wird sie manuell oder fototechnisch erstellt. In elektronischen Systemen werden sie erstellt, indem die Ränder des Bildes mit Hilfe von Tangenten oder Umrissen oder Farb- und Farbtonänderungen ermittelt werden. Die Maske ist der inaktive Bereich eines Bitmap-Bildes, der nicht geändert werden kann.

Quelle: FreeHand 10

c) wie wärs mit drüber nachdenken ... die meisten Begriffe sind logisch herleitbar. maskieren = etwas zum Teil verdecken

d) wie wärs die Forenregeln zu beachten? Noch ist die Rechtschreibreform nicht so weit, dass alles offiziell klein geschrieben wird. Anregung: siehe Punkt c


----------



## skuzzle (21. September 2004)

jo danke aber ich denke mal das es total irrelevant is ob ich die anfangsbuchstaben gross schreibe oder nicht

€: ach ja nochwas kann ich in photoshop eine grosse menge von bildern auf einen schlag an eine gleiche grösse anpassen?
ich hätte arbeitsbedingt ca. 150 bilder die möglichst die gleiche grösse haben sollen aber das dauert ewig bis ich jedes einzeln bearbeitet habe.
kann man mit PS auch blitzreflektionen mindern beispielsweise auf glasflächen ? 
ich musste bilder inventarisieren und bei einigen ist nun ein grosser weisser punkt auf der bildoberfläche!


----------



## Coranor (21. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von skuzzle _
> *jo danke aber ich denke mal das es total irrelevant is ob ich die anfangsbuchstaben gross schreibe oder nicht*



Nein ist es nicht, jeder hält sich da dran, Diskussionen gab's dazu genug...



> _Original geschrieben von skuzzle _
> *€: ach ja nochwas kann ich in photoshop eine grosse menge von bildern auf einen schlag an eine gleiche grösse anpassen?
> ich hätte arbeitsbedingt ca. 150 bilder die möglichst die gleiche grösse haben sollen aber das dauert ewig bis ich jedes einzeln bearbeitet habe.
> kann man mit PS auch blitzreflektionen mindern beispielsweise auf glasflächen ?
> ich musste bilder inventarisieren und bei einigen ist nun ein grosser weisser punkt auf der bildoberfläche! *



Ersteres geht, müsste aber im Handbuch beschrieben sein (Stichwort Stapelverarbeitung oder falls das Handbuch nicht vorhanden => F1 und Forumssuche, ansonsten gibts IrfanView, damit mach ich das jedes Mal).
Zweiteres (Blitzreflektionen) weiss ich nicht.


----------



## winne (21. September 2004)

hatte zwar auch eine frage, aber wenn ich solche antworten wie hier lese, mache ich mich lieber wieder vom acker.

schade das es immer wieder solche "oberkönner" gibt, die einem gleich die lust nehmen. aber es gibt ja noch andere ecken im netz.

übrigens: auch ich schreibe in kleinbuchstaben.


----------



## da_Dj (21. September 2004)

Das ist doch nicht böse gemeint ... Wenn eine Frage vernünftig gestellt wird, wird einem gerne weitergeholfen ... nur gibt es hier halt die Forenregeln ... Und die korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung hat nichts mit 'Oberkönnen' zu tun sondern dient in erster Linie der besseren Lesbarkeit des jeweiligen Beitrags ...

Und wenn jemand Hilfe erwartet, kann er sich doch wenigstens dieses klitzekleine bisserl Mühe geben und sich an die deutsche Rechtschreibung halten um es denen die helfen möchten, einfacher zu machen ...

Ich antworte auch eher, wenn die Frage Struktur hat und vernünftig geschrieben ist (und da geht es nicht nur um Groß- Kleinschreibung). Sonst habe ich selber ein Problem, das heisst dann ... Verständnis, ich hoffe dieses hast du für diese Regeln hier.


----------



## skuzzle (21. September 2004)

Ja ok ist in Ordnung dann halt ich mich eben dran wenn mir dabei auch weitergeholfen wird 
So weiss jmnd. ob das mit den Blitzreflektionen geht ? Wär echt ne wichtige Sache!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2004)

Fein, es geht doch 

Wenn Du uns jetzt noch sagst, was eine Blitzreflektion ist bzw. ein Beispiel
postest, wird Dir garantiert geholfen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## da_Dj (21. September 2004)

Es ist durchaus möglich sie zu vermindern oder gar verschwinden zu lassen [kommt auf die Stärke und die 'Einbettung' in das Bild an], aber in den meisten Fällen, verblasst dadurch auch das Bild selber und verliert an 'Echtheit'. Am besten du zeigst mal ein Beispiel, denn es gibt tausende Möglichkeiten wie so eine Reflexion aussehen kann, darum weiss ich nun auch nicht wirklich wie du das meinst ...


----------



## skuzzle (21. September 2004)

Ihr müsst euch das in etwa so vorstellen wie im folgenden Bild (Rein Digital):






Das ist jetzt mit PS manipuliert also die Reflektion ist ein Filter aber so in etwa sieht das dann aus.Eben eine Reflektion durch das glas im Bilderrahmen

P.S.:wie mach ich denn manuell so nen Rahmen wie bei dem Bild oben? Das ist per Automatisieren gemacht!


----------



## da_Dj (21. September 2004)

So eine starke Reflexion zu entfernen ohne große Teile des Bildes mehr oder minder zu zerstören ist afaik nicht möglich ...  Der Rahmen ist ganz einfach gemacht ... Man markiere den Teil des Bildes wo er *nicht*  hin soll, invertiere die auswahl, fülle sie mit z.B. Braun [wie in dem Bild] [Auswahl NICHT aufheben] und dann Filter -> Weichzeichner -> Bewegungsunschärfte . Danach nur noch bei den Ebenenoptionen Kontur und evtl. einen Schatten nach innen ... voila schon ist ein relativ einfacher Rahmen fertig gestellt.


----------



## Coranor (21. September 2004)

Wollte mich mal für die vielleicht harten Worte entschuldigen, aber bei sowas bin ich leicht reizbar. da_Dj hat es ja dann schön erklärt warum und weshalb. Ich wäre jedenfalls dafür, dass man seinen Post irgendwo hinpinnt, damit sich jeder klar machen kann warum und weshalb hier diese Regeln gelten!

Noch was zum Rahmen, bevor Du den mit einer Farbe füllst, sollte man eine eigene Ebene für diesen erstellt haben.


----------



## skuzzle (22. September 2004)

Jo kein Ding hab mich ja nicht dran gehalten also völlig legitim.
Also bekomme ich sowas nur mit starker Beeinträchtigung hin, aber wie müsste ich dann vorgehen? Mit Tiefen und Lichtern ein bisschen spielen und Helligkeit u. Kontrast oder ?


----------



## Fineas (22. September 2004)

Wo keine Bildinformation mehr ist läßt sich auch nichts mehr retouschieren - da kann nur noch Manipulation helfen. Ein weißer Fleck ist eben ein weißer Fleck und da gibt es noch kein Zaubertool für ... 

Der willkürliche Effekt mit den PS-Filtern auf der Demo-Vorlage wird der Realität aber kaum gerecht. Ein Minimum an Verbesserung bringt es aber schon, wenn Du die Bildebene mehrfach duplizierst, den Ebenenmodus auf Multiplizieren stellst und auf die neuen Ebenen eine Ebenenmaske legst, die über einen radialen Verlauf die Bildbereiche abdeckt, die ok sind, und durch den weichen Übergang diejenigen Bildteile durchscheinen läßt, die durch den Blitz gelitten haben. In der Wirkung hast Du dann sattere Farben in den vorherigen Problembereichen. Der weiße Fleck in der Mitte ließe sich nur großzügig durch ein anderes Bildelement ersetzten, um ihn zu beseitigen ...


----------



## skuzzle (22. September 2004)

Ok danke dir des genügt schon will ja keinen Photoladen auf der Arbeit aufmachen =).
Kann man eigentlich einstellen dass beim öffnen einer Datei die Ebene von vornherein NICHT fixiert ist ?

€ : Das Problem is halt dass ich dass nicht machen kann mit Teilen ersetzen obwohl es gar nicht auffallen würde! Es sind da auch teurere Bilder dabei und nun ja meinen Ausbildungsplatz möchte ich nicht unbedingt aufs Spiel setzen


----------



## Fineas (23. September 2004)

Da wirst Du mal wieder etwas präziser erklären müssen was es bedeutet, wenn eine "Ebene beim öffnen fixiert ist" ... 

Falls ich aber richtig vermute, einfach nach dem Start einen Doppelklick auf die Ebene, mit OK bestätigen und die Einschränkungen sind weg. Ob sich dies voreinstellen läßt weiß ich nicht - vermute aber nein, da es keinen logischen Grund gibt.


----------



## skuzzle (23. September 2004)

Jop genau das meine ich na ja hab mir halt gedacht ob man das einstellen kann weil es immer bei vielen Bildern aein bisschen nervt.


----------



## skuzzle (23. September 2004)

Ach ja nochwas.
Auf der Arbeit habe ich Photoimpact zur Verfügung!
Da gibts auch so ein ähnliches Werkzeug wie bei PS das Zuschneidewerkzeug.
Dennoch ist es in Impact besser geraten da man den freizustellenden bereich variabel wählen kann also nicht mit einem fixen Seitenverhältniss wie bei PS!
Zudem hat es noch die gute Funktion "Perspektive" wo man den Freistellungsrahmen beliebig an schiefe Kanten etc anpassen kann (Trapezmässig)


Und jetzt zu meiner Frage: Ist das in PS auch möglich ? 
Ich habe nämlich viele Bilder die in etwa so aussehen :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und die kann ich eben in PS nicht gerade machen dass es so aussieht als würde ich frontal davor stehen!
ich hoffe ich habe das einigermassen gut erläutert =)


----------



## fluessig (23. September 2004)

Wieso sollte das in PS nicht gehen? 
(Auswahl treffen, Bearbeiten -> Frei transformieren, dann so zurecht rücken, dass es passt)

Hab mir nicht viel Mühe gegeben, aber sie das so aus wie du meintest?


----------



## skuzzle (23. September 2004)

das ist doch nicht frei transformieren sondern nur transformieren --> verzerren oder ?


€ : Wie machst du das ? bei mir entsteht ne weisse Fläche und wenn ich das ausbessern will mit dem Reperatur Werkzeug sieht das nicht gut aus 
Kannst mir mal deine einzelnen Arbeitsschritte sagen ?


----------



## Fineas (24. September 2004)

Nimmst Du beim frei Transformieren einfach den linken Zeigefinger, drückst auf STRG und dann mit der Maus auf eine Transformationsecke und schwupps, schon kannst Du auch verzerren.

Der Hintergrund sieht schwer aus, wie schlichtweg neu gemacht. Ist in solchen Fällen die einfachste Lösung. Nix Reparaturpinsel.

Und noch eine Anmerkung. Da das Thema auch ein wenig ausufert ...
Ein Problem = ein Thread. Dann haben diejenigen, die sich für das Thema interessieren weit mehr davon, weil Titel und content sich irgendwie überdecken.


----------



## fluessig (24. September 2004)

Also verzerrt hab ich wie beschrieben, manchmal muss man halt auch mal drehen oder nur verzerren oder neigen...

Der Hintergrund ist  nur getrickst. Schau mal genauer auf den Teil links vom Bild, dann erkennst du, dass sich an dieser Stelle alles wiederholt. 

Normalerweise würd ich den Hintergrund neu machen, aber so gings schneller.


----------



## skuzzle (24. September 2004)

Hmm ok des ufert echt ein bisschen aus aber nur noch eine letzte Frage: 
Mit dem Hintergrund check ich nicht der is nach der Transformation ja total Verzerrt ausserdem is ja dann ein Loch drin wenn ich den Ständer weg mache.Wie hast du das gemacht


----------



## fluessig (24. September 2004)

Also bei dem Bild war natürlich die geringe Qualität vorteilhaft um mal schnell was zu machen. Bei einem so einfachen Bild würde ich, um beste Qualität zu erreichen den Hintergrund neu machen, auch den Tisch würde ich neu machen. 

Ich hab den Rahmen vom Bild markiert (mit dem Polygonlasso), ausgeschnitten und in einer neuen Ebene eingefügt.

Dann hab ich den Hintergrund ausgeblendet und den Rahmen verzerrt.

Im nächsten Schritt hab ich den Boden bearbeitet (einfach rechts einen Teil markiert und über das ganze Bild verzerrt). Dadurch verschwand zwar der Schatten, aber leider auch die Lichtreflektion. Die hab ich sehr billig nochmal selbst drüber gemacht, da hätte man sich mehr Mühe geben können.

Den Hintergrund wieder eingeblendet, hat eigentlich kaum noch was gefehlt (Rahmen ist ja größer als zuvor). Darum hab ich nur noch den Hintergrund so verzerrt, dass die Lücken geschlossen sind. Sieht bei genauer Betrachtung nicht gut aus, aber das war ja auch nur zum schnellen fixen.

Tja, das war's dann eigentlich. Nochwas zum Thema "geht das mit Photoshop überhaupt?"
Meine Meinung: Wenn's mit Photoshop nicht geht, dann auch nicht mit einem anderen Programm. (gilt für Bildbearbeitung!)


----------

